# Can synthroid increase blood pressure?



## CharlotteMike (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been on 50mcg on synthroid for about 3 weeks. My normal blood pressure is 130/90. It's now 155/100. My 1st tsh test was 5.2, then dropped to 2.3 a few days later. My levels changed both times when I was not on medication. The Dr. Said Hashimoto's causes levels to change quickly. Do you think i'm being over medicated?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CharlotteMike said:


> I've been on 50mcg on synthroid for about 3 weeks. My normal blood pressure is 130/90. It's now 155/100. My 1st tsh test was 5.2, then dropped to 2.3 a few days later. My levels changed both times when I was not on medication. The Dr. Said Hashimoto's causes levels to change quickly. Do you think i'm being over medicated?


CharlotteMike,

You need to ask your doctor to test and dose you based on your Free T-4 and Free T-3 results. Read the insert of the Synthroid - it is in there.

TSH is more of a diagnostic test and can also lag to the FT results by 6 weeks. Based on TSH alone you still appear to be in a hypo state.

My blood pressure tends to rise when I move more hypo. It could be the movement of thyroid hormone in your body creating a temporary spike.

Please insist on the FT-4 and FT-3 tests at your next lab. How often do they run labs on you? Every 6 weeks is what you should be asking for, until you stabilize.


----------



## CharlotteMike (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> CharlotteMike,
> 
> You need to ask your doctor to test and dose you based on your Free T-4 and Free T-3 results. Read the insert of the Synthroid - it is in there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Mr Dr told me " synthroid doesn't cause high blood pressure, and wants to keep me at 50mcgs". I feel annoyed he didn't call me himself, but a receptionist called me.

Also people who know about hair loss on synthroid. I noticed slight thinning on my crown. if I lost hair due to synthroid would it be fast? or slowly thin. I'm kind of worried. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CharlotteMike said:


> Thanks for the reply! Mr Dr told me " synthroid doesn't cause high blood pressure, and wants to keep me at 50mcgs". I feel annoyed he didn't call me himself, but a receptionist called me.
> 
> Also people who know about hair loss on synthroid. I noticed slight thinning on my crown. if I lost hair due to synthroid would it be fast? or slowly thin. I'm kind of worried. Thanks everyone!


You may have to go doctor shopping. As pointed out; TSH can often be a good diagnostic tool but it is not good criteria for figuring out the dosing regimen.

Also, Synthroid is known for causing hair loss in "some" individuals. It says so on the insert.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## CharlotteMike (Dec 20, 2012)

Andros said:


> You may have to go doctor shopping. As pointed out; TSH can often be a good diagnostic tool but it is not good criteria for figuring out the dosing regimen.
> 
> Also, Synthroid is known for causing hair loss in "some" individuals. It says so on the insert.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. He also did an antibody test to diagnose me with Hashimoto's. Also is anybody going glutten free getting good results? He suggested that.


----------

